#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  Pipesim 2008

## knight282011

hxxp://www.4shared.com/rar/QBZMRkqK/Pipesim_20081.html

See More: Pipesim 2008

----------


## psksathish21@gmail.com

Can u able to post the unlock password for the pipesim2008  pls.....
It will be very useful to us...................

----------


## Carlos349

What is the password to extract files from rar file.  Please  send the password to carlos213@gmail.com
Thanks

----------


## tprayitno

The password please...

----------


## pankajkanitkar

please send the password to may mail id pankaj.kanitkar@yahoo.com

----------


## sodajhar

Dear Knight,
Would you please send me the password to extract the files at (sodajhar@yahoo.com). Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Sodajhar

----------


## fwzikrm

I would also like to have the pwd to the compressed file....if any one in this thread has it than please post it to fowaz@hotmail.com

----------


## knight282011

hxxp://www.4shared.com/rar/rMXtkyeR/SchlumbergerPIPESIMv20091.html?

Without pa**word & with medi**ne

----------


## meamas

this pipesim 2009 his plot enginer can not work in my PC. how about others

----------


## moumene

i send you the two password one of this is correct

:  iraqi_forever
:  PMLucas12345

----------


## rhyswilliams

We are direct provider of fresh cut bank instrument for lease/sale, such as BG,SBLC, MTN, Bank Bonds,specifically for lease with no upfront payment, at leasing price of 6+2 of face value, Issuance by HSBC London/Hong Kong or any other AA rated Bank in Europe, Middle East or USA.Leased Instruments can be obtained at minimal expense to the borrower compared to other banking options.  

The Leased Instruments includes: BGs, Insurance Guarantees, MTN, (SBLC) Standby Letters of Credit and Third Party Guarantees such as a standby forward commitment to purchase or a standby loan. If you are a potential Investor or Principle looking to raise capital, we will be happy to answer any questions that you have about this opportunity and to provide you with all the details regarding this services.

Our BG/SBLC Financing can help you get your project funded, loan financing, please let me know if you are interested in any of our services, by providing you with yearly renewable leased bank instruments. We work directly with issuing bank lease providers, this Instrument can be monetized on your behalf for 100% funding.

Warm Regards,
Rhys Williams

Lisa A law Limited

Company Reg No:7141002

rhyswilliams@financier.com 

Tel: +44-1254-421-664

Fax: +44-128-727-6014

----------


## improud2b

iraqi_forever

is the passsword..for Pipesim 2008

----------

